# My Fursona: Ritsuka Ao aka "Blue" or "Rits"



## RitsukaAo (Aug 10, 2012)

Name: Ritsuka Ao (Blue or Rits)
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Wolf
Height: 5 feet and 3 inches in anthro form (Unknown when in feral form)
Weight: 160 pds. (Unknown in feral form)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Solid white with a silvery sheen
- Markings: Single blue star mark on her right eye
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Short for her species and a little husky too
Behavior and Personality: Outgoing but reserved. She tolerates most anyone but prefers to spend time with people that are like-minded. Polite almost to a fault and timid about stepping on people's feelings. Very motherly and protective. Does have a slight temper and loves to debate. Sometimes reckless.

Skills: Writes stories and poems. Very hardy and solidly built so she can take many hits and will fight until she wins or is knocked out.
Weaknesses: Can be stubborn and her hard-headness can cause issues.

Likes: Food and leisure walks in the wilderness
Dislikes: Being nagged

History: (Bear with me as this is a novel that I had to shorten) Blue was a fighter from the start. Born and abandoned by her parents soon after, she dealt with being the "weird one" for having no parents which caused her to constantly fight her classmates for their teasing and defending her "honor". Many of the teachers sympathized with her and would be helpful by driving her to the "orphanarium" so she didn't have to walk so far or deal with bad weather as well as be understanding if she couldn't keep up with classwork. She was still a bright student and had a lot of potential as a writer given her submitted creative pieces were praised for originality and creativity. She still struggled though since it was not common for her kind to be completely abandoned at birth and it set the precedence when she was introducing herself. After some time, when she started high school, a particular teacher, Malik took a shine to her and would bring her meals for lunch and go out of his way to care for her needs. He was kind and gentle which surprised and confused Blue but she still enjoyed the attention and gifts. A nice hot meal compared to the cold slop at the "orphanarium" was a nice change of pace. However, out of the blue, Malik told Blue that he knew where and who her parents were.

Stunned, Blue demanded but Malik wanted something in return. When asked what, he stole a kiss. He wanted more than she was willing to give and she was angered that he would ask something like that from her when he was supposed to be her teacher and friend. She roared in anger, shoved him back and it was at that moment that changed things for her. Malik cracked his head against the metal file cabinet, blood oozed from the wound and he quickly lost his color. Blue ran, she couldn't possibly face being called a murder and no one would believe the orphan if she claimed he tried to rape her. So she vanished from her hometown and ran until she collapsed from exhaustion. It was cold and the snow fell heavily around her. If she died, at least she wouldn't get in trouble and she wouldn't have to deal with her troubles. Fate was kind to her as a hunter, named Laurent, found her and carried her home. He didn't ask why she was out there, he just handed her a bowl of warm soup and gave her a warm blanket to fight the cold. He was gentle to her but not in a malicious way like Malik, he tended to her as if she was his child and wanted her to be happy and healthy. She helped him with chores and grew stronger which despite Laurent's soft spoken nature made him obviously proud.

One day, approximately a year after Blue ran away from her old life, she asked Laurent if he would allow her to return to school so that she could at least get a diploma. She promised to return for visits and one day would come back permanently as she had grown fond of the simpler life. With that promise, she left and went to a different town where she enrolled to finish her high school education. She also began working so that she could have some money for food and a place to stay. Not long after she began to work, she met Loki. He pursued her for a long time and she thought it was adorable with how hard he was trying and eventually she fell for him. She finished her diploma and worked hard. Loki proposed and she accepted. Caught up in all the work and buzz of being married, she forgot about Laurent. However, about 2 years after she left him, she did remember and she asked Loki if he would come with her to see Laurent as he was like a father to her.

Loki and Blue made the trip to the old cabin but noticed that it seemed dilapidated and the smell was off. Venturing inside, it was obvious that the cabin was far from the warm place it used to be. Blue sniffed and shuffled stuff about searching for some evidence of the whereabouts of Laurent but only found a small journal. She pawed through it and as she came to the entries from 2 years ago, it became obvious at how heartbroken Laurent was about Blue leaving. He thought of her as his daughter and adored her. As she further deviled into the entries, she saw signs of his health deteriorating as his penmanship was growing sloppy and his entries became more brief. Loki called to her as she was trying to finish with tears in her eyes. She went to him and he pointed the remains of Laurent in his bed, looking as if he was peacefully sleeping but his paleness gave away a darker truth. He must have died recently and during the winter as no signs of decay were about. Loki held Blue as she screamed and cried and when she collapsed, he took it upon himself to bury Laurent despite the frozen ground. Blue quietly grieved at the small gravesite before telling Loki that they should go and she would visit again to put a better gravemarker.

She promised to continue her education and become a biologist as Laurent, despite leading such a simple life, loved biology. She enrolled into a university and has been continuing her education at 20.

Notes- She was 16 when Malik attempted to rape her. (Malik was a burnt orange anthro wolf with a cream underbelly, green eyes)
She was 17 when she returned to school.
She was 19 when Laurnet died. (Laurent was a black-speckled brown anthro wolf, yellow eyes)
*Will get more info on Loki when I get a character design finished*
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Casual, enjoys dressing up in costumes though
Picture: N/A yet

Goal: No set goal but she does want to become very knowledgeable about science
Profession: Studying to be a biologist
Personal quote:
Theme song: "Flawed Design" - Stabilo (Remix version)
Birthdate: May 1
Star sign: Taurus
Blood Type: A+

Favorite food: Chicken Fried Rice
Favorite drink: Melon Soda
Favorite location: Cool or snowy areas
Favorite weather: Rain or light snow
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Squash
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: Dry or hot areas
Least liked weather: Drought or super sunny 

Favorite person: Laurent 
Least liked person: Malik
Friends: N/A
Relations: N/A
Enemies: Malik
Significant other: Loki (wolf)
Orientation: 						Pansexual but in a hetero relationship


----------



## Wereling (Dec 16, 2012)

She sounds AWESOME xD


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 16, 2012)

woah...super woah...  your really good at writing! I felt as if I was her .... woah...


----------

